# Lüfter Einstellungen



## xArcher (28. April 2013)

*Lüfter Einstellungen*

Kann man den Mainboard so Einstellen dass es die Lüfter drehzahl senkt wenn der Pc im Leerlauf ist und wenn gespielt wird die drehzahl erhöht? Meine Lüfter sind im Leerlauf recht laut. Wie viel Prozent ist im Leerlauf empfohlen?

Mein System: 
Mainboard ASRock Z77 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX
Prozessor Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
Grafikkarte Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5
Netzteil Super-Flower SF550P14XE 
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus Midi Tower 
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A


----------



## Julian1303 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Lüfter Einstellungen*

Schau mal im Handbuch und dann im BIOS nach
3.5 Hardware Health Event Monitoring Screen
War so frei und hab mir das User Manual mal zum lesen vorgenommen. Auf Seite 61 is der Punkt 3.5 beschrieben. Gibt nen Automatic Mode, denn kannst ja erst einmal ausprobieren. Seh grad die Standardeinstellung is Full ON, kein Wunder das die voll losrattern.


----------



## xArcher (28. April 2013)

*AW: Lüfter Einstellungen*

Muss man den Automatic Mode im BIOS aktivieren? 
Ich ruf nicht gern den BIOS auf ein Freund hat das was falsch eingestellt und was an sein Pc kaputt gemacht 
ist es schädlich wenn die Kühler immer auf so einer hohen Stufe laufen


----------



## Julian1303 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Lüfter Einstellungen*

Ja das mußt schon machen. Und beim Beenden speichern. Wennst weiter nix veränderst ausser den Lüftermodus, passiert auch nicht mehr. Jedoch isses ratsam den zu ändern, da der ja von Haus aus auf Volles Rohr eingestellt ist. Und am Besten mal ein Tool wie Hardwaremonitor runter laden, das da ab und zu mal die temps unter Last beobachtest wie weit die hoch gehen. 
Gibt ja noch die noch die 3. Möglichkeit, unter manuell bestimmte Lüfterdrehzahlen ab definierten Temperaturschwellen einzustellen, aber nimm erst mal den Automatic Mode. Wenn ASRock gut gearbeitet hat, dann sollten die Voreinstellungen darin fein genug arbeiten ohne das die Lüfter unnötig zu schnell hoch drehen.


----------



## xArcher (28. April 2013)

*AW: Lüfter Einstellungen*

Wenn ich Automatic Mode auswähle dann kommen Unterkategorien ich hab nichts gemacht weil ich nicht weiß was ich da einstellen soll 
auf der CD war ein Speed Fan Program ich hab alles auf Stufe 5 gemacht ist etwas leiser geworden kann die aber immer noch hören ich weiß aber jetzt nicht ob es die Drehzahl beim Spielen erhöht
sind die Einstellungen ok im Bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dethacc (28. April 2013)

*AW: Lüfter Einstellungen*

Fan Target Speed ist die Geschwindigkeit bevor das Board den Lüfter hochregelt und Target Temperature ist die Temperatur wo das Board anfängt hochzuregeln.
Wenn du es sehr leise willst stell oben auf lvl 1 und unten auf 65 grad bei Cpu
Dasselbe kannst du auch bei chassis fan1 dieser wird ebenfalls anhand der CPU Temperatur gesteuert musst jedoch aufpassen wenn es ein 3 pin lüfter ist da es sonst passieren kann das er in idle nicht genug saft bekommt zum anlaufen.
Chassi fan 2 scheint nicht von Temperaturen abzuhängen sondern nur eine festgelegte Geschwindigkeit möglich zu sein.

Alle einstellungen sind auch im Bios möglich falls du dir den start des Tools mit Windows sparen willst.


----------



## xArcher (28. April 2013)

*AW: Lüfter Einstellungen*

"Dasselbe kannst du auch bei chassis fan1 dieser wird ebenfalls anhand der CPU Temperatur gesteuert musst jedoch aufpassen wenn es ein 3 pin lüfter ist da es sonst passieren kann das er in idle nicht genug saft bekommt zum anlaufen."
Den Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz 
Ist es schlecht für den Pc wenn die Drehzahl immer so hoch ist wenn es nicht schädlich ist ist mir die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig


----------



## dethacc (28. April 2013)

*AW: Lüfter Einstellungen*

Damit wollte ich sagen das beim CPU kühler welcher ja zu 99% nen Pwm (4pin) Lüfter ist die Einstellung egal ist da dieser immer mit 12 volt angesprochen wird.
Wohingegen bei 3pin Lüftern die Drehzahl über die Spannung reguliert wird wodurch es bei manchen Lüftern bei zu niedrigen Einstellungen passieren kann das diese beim Einschalten des PCs einfach stehen bleiben bis man sie anschubst/kurz hoch regelt)
Wenn der Lüfter läuft ist die Drehzahl egal ob schnell oder langsam, macht halt nur Lautstärke/Kühlleistung aus.


----------



## xArcher (28. April 2013)

Aso ok vielen dank für die Hilfe

Sry das ich nochmal stören muss ist es schlimm das ich den Macho so so rum http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...57-picture565799-das-ganze-noch-von-unten.jpg eingebaut hab?
Auf den meisten Bildern ist der so Bild: dsc438329uzk.jpg - abload.de eingebaut aber bei mir gings nicht anders


----------



## rhyn2012 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lüfter Einstellungen*

ich weis nicht wo dein Problem jetzt ist, auf dem ersten bild, also bei dir, ist er genau so eingebaut wie auch im zweiten bild.

und das ist auch genau richtig so.

cpu lüfter in Richtung des airflows dann isses richtig.


----------

